# Dragon Player - Schwarzes Bild - Video läuft weiter

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo alle zusammen,

dieses Problem ist wahrscheinlich relativ schnell gelöst, aber leider habe ich bisher noch keine Lösung gefunden.

Wenn ich den Dragon Player laufen lasse (und ich würde schon gerne bei dem bleiben), dann kommt nach einiger Zeit ein schwarzes Bild. Was das für ein Bild ist, ist auch klar, das Video läuft weiter und wenn ich an der Maus wackele ist auch das Bild wieder dabei, Energiesparen eben. Nur wenn ich ein längeres Video kucke, dann macht das keinen Sinn. Im normalen Betrieb ist es ja OK, da soll er gerne Bild abschalten, wenn ich nicht arbeite, aber beim Video kucken, da würde ich gerne so durchkucken können, wenn möglich.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ist es der Bildschirmschoner? Gibt ja bei den meisten Playern so eine Option, dass der Bildschirmschoner deaktiviert wird, wenn du einen Film schaust.

Schalte den doch mal ab. Außerdem, bei LCDs ist ein Bildschirmschoner sowieso recht überflüssig.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Also in den Systemeinstellungen von KDE ist bei mir der Bildschirmschoner deaktiviert und wurde auch noch nie aktiviert. Kann irgendwo Oberflächen unabhängig ein Bildschirmschoner eingestellt sein?

Wenn ich (ebenfalls in den Systemeinstellungen von KDE) nach Energiesparoptionen suche, dann ist die automatische Bildschirmabschaltung auch deaktiviert (schon immer).

Wenn der Bildschirm ausgeht, wenn gerade nichts passiert, dann wäre das ja kein Problem, aber wenn ich Videos laufen lasse, dann ist das schon irgendwie unpraktisch. Wenn also jemand eine Idee hat, danke.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Max Steel

Ich glaub das ist eine X spezifische Einstellung.

Dazu gabs glaub ich irgendeine xrandr Schalter, oder wie das hieß.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit dem Dragon-Player,

doch ich meine die Einstellung "Bildschirmschoner deaktivieren" sollten wenn, dann in den Settings von Dragon Player selbst, oder im Backend (xine ?) zu finden sein, also nicht in den allgemeinen kde-Systemsettings

Der Player, oder das Backend simuliert dann wohl alle x Sekunden ein "Impuls" der verhindert das die Zeit bis zum Bildschirmschoner, oder schwärzen des Bildschirms, erreicht wird. Ich meine diese Konfiguration mal in xine gesehen zu haben...

MfG

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm, ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit dem Dragon-Player,
> 
> doch ich meine die Einstellung "Bildschirmschoner deaktivieren" sollten wenn, dann in den Settings von Dragon Player selbst, oder im Backend (xine ?) zu finden sein, also nicht in den allgemeinen kde-Systemsettings
> 
> Der Player, oder das Backend simuliert dann wohl alle x Sekunden ein "Impuls" der verhindert das die Zeit bis zum Bildschirmschoner, oder schwärzen des Bildschirms, erreicht wird. Ich meine diese Konfiguration mal in xine gesehen zu haben...
> ...

 

Hab da heute im Dragon Player rumgesucht, nix gefunden.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo mal nochmal,

also um im Browser DivX-Videos schauenzukönnen, habe ich mir (leider) MPlayer installiert. War eigentlich ein Fehler, in der Anleitung hat es sich so gelesen, als gäbe es von dem auch eine nur-Plugin-Version, etwas nervig, dass ich den jetzt komplett mit allem, was dazugehört, auf dem Rechner habe, aber darum geht es nicht.

Wenn ich jetzt im Browser ein DivX-Video schaue, wird der Bildschirm nicht schwarz, wenn ich mit Dragonplayer dann offline ein Video kucke, wird er trotzdem schwarz.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das wegbekommen kann?

Danke und viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

